

[Ask HN]I want to contribute to an open source objective c project. Suggestions? - shubhamgoel

I have been making iOS apps for the last 3 years. To become a better engineer I would like to contribute to an open source project. I am looking for suggestions.
======
OiNutter
My Coderwall App (<https://github.com/OiNutter/Coderwall-iOS>) is open source
and I'd be happy to have you to take a look and maybe make some suggestions.
However it's my first ever app so I doubt it would do much to help you with
your goal of becoming an engineer. Even so, if you want to take a look and get
involved then feel free.

------
sunni
gnustep

